# Turning my email adress into a url



## rig96 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure if this is the right forum for this as i'm brand new here. If it's not, please pardon my stupidity. Lol...

Basically, i run a forum, a phpBB forum to be exact. I'm currently trying to get me email to show up in a post as an image. Now the usual HTML or BBC code isn't working for me. What i need to do is somehow make my email address into a full url with the whole "http://www." thing going on with it so i can place it in an IMG string... Any ideas?...


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

The html for this would be:


```
<A HREF="mailto:[email protected]"><IMG SRC="<path>/<image>" ALT="Alternate text"></A>
```


----------



## j-a-m-z (Aug 10, 2007)

If Chevy has answered your question please mark as solved.


----------

